# La aparición de dos "que" seguidos



## Aidanriley

Mientras que hojeaba el DPD encontré la siguiente explicación que trata de las situaciones en las que el _que_ comparativo y el _que_ introductor aparecen seguidos, pero nunca había visto esta estructura antes y quiero ver si os suena rara o normal. 




> *2.2.2.* Cuando el segundo término de una comparación propia es una oración subordinada introducida a su vez por la conjunción _que,_ es gramaticalmente impecable la emisión conjunta del _que_ comparativo y el _que_ introductor de la subordinada: _«Parece más positivo que él exista *que que* no exista»_ (Cabrera _Cine_ [Esp. 1999])_._ No obstante, para evitar la cacofonía, es habitual introducir entre ambas conjunciones un _no_ expletivo (→</SPAN> no, 3a): _«Mejor es eso que no que a uno lo ignoren»_ (Landero _Juegos_ [Esp. 1989]). No debe sustituirse en estos casos el _que_ comparativo por la preposición _a:_ [signo de incorreción]_«Es mejor que te llamen guapo a que te tachen de feo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Esp.] 28.5.90); este error se explica por el influjo de construcciones similares con _preferir_ o _ser preferible,_ cuyos complementos sí llevan la preposición _a _(→</SPAN> preferir y preferible): _Prefiero que vengas a que te quedes;_ _Es preferible que te llamen guapo a que te tachen de feo._ Lo que no debe hacerse en ningún caso es eliminar, sin más, el _que_ conjuntivo: [signo de incorreción]_Es mejor que salgas que te quedes en casa_.


----------



## Gkatar

A mí no me suena rara.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Probalemente esté pecando un poco de ignorante, pero nunca antes había visto una estructura así, incluso no entiendo su significado. Si alguién pudiera dar algunos ejempos donde esta estructura se pueda entender mejor sería grandioso.

Quedaré a la espera de más respuestas.


----------



## elmg

Hola Aves... digo, Aidanriley. 

Es normal para mi también. Con "a" me sonaría muy raro y forzado. 

Saludos.

Edito: en realidad no suena raro tampoco con "a", ahora que reflexiono. La verdad, no sé.


----------



## Aidanriley

Otros ejemplos (que acabo de inventarme):
Parece más probable que dios no exista *que que* exista.
Sería mejor que fueses con un amigo *que que* fueses solo.
¿Son correctos?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Pues aunque entiendo el porqué, sí que se me hace rarísima.

Yo siempre he dicho y, probablemente, diré:

_Parece más positivo que él exista *a** que* no exista_
_Mejor es eso *y no que* a uno lo ignoren_ - _Mejor es eso *a que* a uno lo ignoren
etc.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

No le hallo nada de raro:
¿Qué quieres?
¿Me preguntas que qué quiero?

Aunque en este caso se trata del adverbio interrogativo qué.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo generalmente introduzco el "no" expletivo o cometo el error de eliminar un "que".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Este es uno de esos casos en los que la RAE va por un lado y la calle por otro.

Es mejor que vayas que que te quedes.
Yo creo que la mayoría evitamos esos dos ques seguidos en el habla y más aún en la escritura.

Es mejor que te vayas a que te quedes,  la RAE lo califica de error.

Siendo consciente que es un error y que a pesar de ello en el habla lo uso así, en el caso de tener que escribirlo usaría el no expletivo
Es mejor que te vayas que no que te quedes.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Erreconerre said:


> No le hallo nada de raro:
> ¿Qué quieres?
> ¿Me preguntas que qué quiero?.


No has entendido. Es totalmente diferente. En este caso, por supuesto que no tiene nada de raro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay varios "trucos" para evitar la cacofonía de las oclusivas guturales y la repetición seguida de dos palabras, tomadas en dos sentidos muy diferentes, pero homófonas.
La RAE apunta el _no_ que se intercala; en la lengua oral la entonación muy diferente de los dos _ques_ también es una marca distintiva que disminuye el efecto cacofónico; también resustantivar la oración que introduce el segundo _que_ con _el_, artículo, (muchas veces si hay otro _que_ introductor de subordinada substantiva antes del que comparativo también se resubstantiva con _el_): _ Es mejor el que vayas que el que te quedes_. También valdría anivel oral y es una solución muy manida, suprimir por zeugma el segundo que:_  Es mejor que vayas que [que] te quedes_.
Otros ejemplos: _ Parece más probable que dios no exista *que el que *__exista.__  Parece más probable que dios no exista *que no que* exista._
En la _lengua escrita_ hay formas diversas de evitar el encuentro usando  diversas _estructuras morfosintácticas y retórico-estilísticas_. En el _habla_ lo más usual es distinguirlas por la _entonación_, por el _no_ intercalado y por el aplicándose al conjunto substantivo que forma la oración del segundo
_que_.


----------



## Spanish teacher

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Este es uno de esos casos en los que la RAE va por un lado y la calle por otro.
> 
> Es mejor que vayas que que te quedes.
> Yo creo que la mayoría evitamos esos dos ques seguidos en el habla y más aún en la escritura.
> 
> Es mejor que te vayas a que te quedes,  la RAE lo califica de error.
> 
> Siendo consciente que es un error y que a pesar de ello en el habla lo uso así, en el caso de tener que escribirlo usaría el no expletivo
> Es mejor que te vayas que no que te quedes.


  Hola Pablo:
Creo que en este caso - no digo que en otros no sea así - la RAE refleja lo correcto y lo incorrecto de lo que se habla en  la calle con  todas las formas que describe. 
Hay también mucha gente que usa los qués seguidos o el no expletivo como tú haces evitando la incorrección. Es perfecto.
Las lenguas  siempre tienen salidas honrosas y el español con su versatilidad tiene cantidad de ellas. XiaoRoel ha descrito con maestría un montón.
Un saludo


----------



## swift

Buenos días Xiao:

Yo usualmente paso por la sustantivación, o bien paso por otro giro. Pero me queda la duda sobre el uso de la conjunción _y_ entre los elementos coordinados:

_Me parece mejor que venga Gerardo y no que venga Luis.

_¿Es solecismo de construcción?


----------



## Fer BA

A mi no me suena nada mal, de hecho en ciertos contextos me suena casi poético. Y otros trucos, complementando los de Xiao.

de la resustantivación de _Es mejor el que vayas que el que te quedes _a otra más extrema  _es mejor el irse que el quedarse _

del _no_ expletivo _Parece más probable que dios no exista *que no que* exista _al quiebre de la subordinada por la simple oposicón en la comparación _Parece más probable que dios no exista *que si* exista _(aunque es un tanto agramatical)


----------



## swift

La última que cistaste es zeugma, como ya señaló Xiao.

La nominalización que a vos te parece extrema es precisamente el giro al que aludí en mi mensaje anterior. No lo quise ejemplificar porque en efecto me parece un tanto rebuscado. Pero si hubiera de afirmar algo parecido a lo dicho en ese ejemplo, sin duda diría algo de este estilo: _Su partida es más loable que su permanencia en el partido_.

Complicaciones mías. Todavía me queda la duda de la conjunción delante del no expletivo.


----------



## TheEvil

Una opinión muy personal, se trata del uso del “que” en el habla española (de España). Esos casos de cacofonía son raros en Latinoamérica, de hecho, estos “que” generalmente son sustituidos por otras expresiones…

- Parece más probable que Dios no exista *que que* exista.

Incluso el “a que” se suma al modismo español ibérico, por acá sería:​ ​- Parece más probable el que Dios no exista al hecho de su existencia.​ ​- Sería mejor que fueses con un amigo *que que* fueses solo​ ​- Sería mejor que te acompañase un amigo en vez de que fueses solo.​ ​Es solo mi opinión personal repito.


----------



## swift

TheEvil said:


> - Parece más probable el que Dios no exista al hecho de su existencia.


Esa me deja en coma lingüístico. Sin ofender, claro. Es sólo que si alguien me dijera algo parecido me tomaría un buen rato asimilarlo.

En mi experiencia, en América se tiende también a marcar una pausa entre "que" y "que":

_Parece más probable que venga que... que no venga_.


----------



## Fer BA

swift said:


> La última que cistaste es zeugma, como ya señaló Xiao.
> 
> La nominalización que a vos te parece extrema es precisamente el giro al que aludí en mi mensaje anterior. No lo quise ejemplificar porque en efecto me parece un tanto rebuscado. Pero si hubiera de afirmar algo parecido a lo dicho en ese ejemplo, sin duda diría algo de este estilo: _Su partida es más loable que su permanencia en el partido_.
> 
> Complicaciones mías. Todavía me queda la duda de la conjunción delante del no expletivo.


 
José:

No ví tu mensaje anterior, disculpá 

...no estoy muy seguro que realmente sea un zeugma el reemplazo de _que no que_ por el _que sí...._

abrazos


----------



## Popescu

A mi me suena normal, por lo menos en España, eso si verlo escrito no lo he visto mucho es más bien hablado, y se dicen los dos "que" seguidos, hasta creo que más rapido que lo demás de la frase


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el primer caso se suprime el segundo *de*, sin que la oración cambie de sentido. Ten en cuenta que *donde* viene del medieval _de onde_.

También en el segundo caso se suprime la segunda *a*.

Y por supuesto hay otras maneras de expresar eso mismo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Claro, uno procura evitar este tipo de oraciones, sobre todo por escrito. Pero suelen darse cuando uno habla, y es interesante saber cómo se dicen.


----------



## milano.rojo

¿Qué os parece? ¿es gramaticalmente correcto? El caso es que "¿Hay algo peor *que *que un ex te invite a su boda?" tampoco suena bien...


----------



## Cal inhibes

Mejor que venga que que no venga = Preferible que venga *a* que no venga. Es lo que uso en estos casos. Parece que este *a* si es correcto, a no ser que los DRAES lo hayan proscrito también, y me digan: ¿que que qué?.


----------



## Bashti

Yo procuro buscar la manera de evitar la repetición usando "preferible a" que, salvo mejor opinión, me parece correcta.


----------



## juandiego

milano.rojo said:


> View attachment 12230
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿es gramaticalmente correcto? El caso es que "¿Hay algo peor *que *que un ex te invite a su boda?" tampoco suena bien...


Bienvenido al foro, Milano rojo.
Sí, el doble _que _es correcto en ese caso: el primero forma parte de una estructura comparativa, _A peor *que* B_, y el segundo introduce una oración subordinada sustantiva, _peor que *eso*; eso = *que *un ex te invite a su boda_. Esta última subordinada podría darse tal cual con otra oración principal no comparativa: _No me gusta *que *un ex te invite a su boda_.


----------



## milano.rojo

juandiego said:


> Bienvenido al foro, Milano rojo.
> Sí, el doble _que _es correcto en ese caso: el primero forma parte de una estructura comparativa, _A peor *que* B_, y el segundo introduce una oración subordinada sustantiva, _peor que *eso*; eso = *que *un ex te invite a su boda_. Esta última subordinada podría darse tal cual con otra oración principal no comparativa: _No me gusta *que *un ex te invite a su boda_.



Gracias por tu respuesta juandiego. Entonces,* ¿la oración impresa en el cartel de la película está mal? ¿o también se da por válida?* A mí me suenan mal tanto la del cartel (porque se echa en falta un "que") como la que resultaría de añadir un segundo "que"... por la repetición de los "que"....


----------



## juandiego

De nada, Milano rojo.

En la escritura o el habla esmerada deben incluirse ambos. Cito el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE (*que*):*
2.2.2.* Cuando el segundo término de una comparación propia es una oración subordinada introducida a su vez por la conjunción _que,_ es gramaticalmente impecable la emisión conjunta del _que_ comparativo y el _que _introductor de la subordinada: _«Parece más positivo que él exista que que no exista» _(Cabrera _Cine_ [Esp. 1999])_._ No obstante, para evitar la cacofonía, es habitual introducir entre ambas conjunciones un _no_ expletivo (→ no, 3a): _«Mejor es eso que no que a uno lo ignoren»_(Landero _Juegos_ [Esp. 1989]). No debe sustituirse en estos casos el _que_ comparativo por la preposición _a:_ ***_«Es mejor que te llamen guapo a que te tachen de feo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Esp.] 28.5.90); este error se explica por el influjo de construcciones similares con _preferir_ o _ser preferible,_ cuyos complementos sí llevan la preposición _a_ (→ preferir y preferible): _Prefiero que vengas a que te quedes; Es preferible que te llamen guapo a que te tachen de feo__._ Lo que no debe hacerse en ningún caso es eliminar, sin más, el _que_ conjuntivo: ***_Es mejor que salgas que te quedes en casa_.

También la conjunción comparativa _que_ puede ir seguida del relativo _que: __Tengo más cosas que alabarte que que criticarte; Hay más que perder que que ganar_. Tampoco es recomendable aquí suprimir uno de los dos _que:_ ***_Tengo más cosas que alabarte que criticarte__;_ ***_Hay más que perder que ganar_. En casos como estos se aconseja evitar la cacofonía haciendo explícito el antecedente _cosas_ y repitiéndolo en el segundo término de comparación: _Tengo más cosas que alabarte que cosas que criticarte__; __Hay más cosas que perder que cosas que ganar__.
_​
Observa que el ejemplo que propones reproduce la estructura que se discute en el primer párrafo. La solución que en éste se propone de incluir un _no _expletivo entre ambos _que _no parece viable en tu ejemplo: ***_¿Hay algo peor que *no *que un ex te invite a su boda?_; y tampoco lo es en muchos otros. Como termina diciendo el párrafo, no se debe suprimir ninguno de los dos; o encuentras la manera de expresar una idea similar a través de un giro, o se respeta la estructura y se incluyen ambos.


----------



## milano.rojo

Muchas gracias


----------



## juandiego

milano.rojo said:


> Muchas gracias


De nada, un placer.

Releyendo el hilo, he visto que XiaoRoel propone una solución para evitar la repetición que se puede aplicar en tu ejemplo: como el segundo _que _introduce una subordinada sustantiva, ésta puede ir determinada con un artículo: _¿Hay algo peor que *el *que un ex te invite a su boda?

_Saludos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

juandiego said:


> De nada, un placer.
> 
> Releyendo el hilo, he visto que XiaoRoel propone una solución para evitar la repetición que se puede aplicar en tu ejemplo: como el segundo _que _introduce una subordinada sustantiva, ésta puede ir determinada con un artículo: _¿Hay algo peor que *el *que un ex te invite a su boda?
> 
> _Saludos.



Claro. Esto se clasifica entre los varios atajos que se han dado. Otro atajo: hay algo peor que *aquello de* que un ex te invite a su boda?
Saludo


----------



## milano.rojo

juandiego said:


> De nada, un placer.
> 
> Releyendo el hilo, he visto que XiaoRoel propone una solución para evitar la repetición que se puede aplicar en tu ejemplo: como el segundo _que _introduce una subordinada sustantiva, ésta puede ir determinada con un artículo: _¿Hay algo peor que *el *que un ex te invite a su boda?
> 
> _Saludos.




¿Y eso sería gramaticalmente correcto?


----------



## juandiego

milano.rojo said:


> ¿Y eso sería gramaticalmente correcto?


Sí, Milano rojo. No siempre pero existen casos en los que una subordinada sustantiva encabezada por la conjunción _que_ puede ir precedida del artículo determinado _el _(no confundir con la forma del pronombre relativo _el que —> el cual_)_. _Ejemplos:
_(El) *Que *vengas o no vengas me trae sin cuidado_.
_(El) *Que *un ex te invite a su boda es lo peor que hay_.

Tal vez sea cuando esta subordinada sustantiva ocupa la función de sujeto como en los casos anteriores; cuando es objeto directo suena bastante más extraño:
_Dime (el) *que *me quieres_.
_No me creo (el) *que *ella vaya a venir_.


----------



## Ludaico

Pregunto: ¿es lícito decir "*no hay cosa peor que la de que *un ex te invite a su boda"?
Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Ludaico said:


> Pregunto: ¿es lícito decir "*no hay cosa peor que la de que *un ex te invite a su boda"?
> Saludos.



Ja, ja... Me gustó la propuesta.

No sé si está mal. Pero, incluso si fuese correcta, yo la evitaría porque suena horrible...


----------



## juandiego

Ludaico said:


> Pregunto: ¿es lícito decir "*no hay cosa peor que la de que *un ex te invite a su boda"?
> Saludos.


Hola, Ludaico.

Yo creo que también es correcto, sí. Se interpreta gramaticalmente como un sintagma nominal (*la *_cosa _*de que un ex...*) cuyo núcleo (_cosa_) se omite por sobreentenderse.

De forma similar, también sería posible sustantivar el sintagma preposicional con valor adjetivo mediante un _lo_; _Hay algo peor que *lo *de que un ex te invite a su boda_; potencialidad de esta partícula que se aprecia en construcciones como _lo bonito, lo azul, lo importante_, etc.


----------

